
It's been 100 years since we've seen anybody like Elon Musk - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.businessinsider.com/why-tesla-ceo-elon-musk-is-like-this-an-explainer-2019-6
======
sunstone
Howard Hughes was quite similar to Elon Musk but he wasn't a automotive
executive. He was an aviation-space guy as Elon is.

------
woodandsteel
This article is exactly right. There is so much criticism of Musk today
because people are evaluating him by the wrong standards. But let's add in he
is also a technological genius.

